# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية > Legal Conferences and Symposiums News >  April 2009: Conference proceedings published

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
On the 30th and 31st of October 2008, the 9th International Conference "Law via the Internet" has been hosted in Florence, organized by the Institute of Legal Information Theory and Techniques of the Italian National Research Council (ITTIG-CNR), acting as a member of the Legal Information Institutes network (LIIs).  About 300 participants have attended the Conference, coming from 39 countries of the 5 continents. 
It was a great honour and privilege for ITTIG to host the Conference, the first edition of which took place in Sidney in 1997. This first edition was followed by others that always involved experts from all over the world, who focused their attention on some of the most emerging problems related to new technologies and law. 
[/align]
[align=left] 
from
[/align]

----------

